# Hi, we are newbies too



## Julie798 (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi

We are new to camping, jsut wanted to say hello, we have just bought a eura mobile and we are looking forward to getting out and about, with a little help from our (NEW ) friends 

Regards Julie & Haz


----------



## sundown (Dec 25, 2007)

Julie798 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are new to camping, jsut wanted to say hello, we have just bought a eura mobile and we are looking forward to getting out and about, with a little help from our (NEW ) friends
> 
> Regards Julie & Haz


hi julie & haz,
and a very warm welcome to you both on this christmas eve 
hope you enjoy the site, great bunch on here.
merry xmas and a happy new year and welcome
sundown


----------



## lenny (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome... What a time to join,keep logged on and enjoy.
I feel I know you already.

Regards..Lenny

P.S. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi, Welcome and a Merry Merry Christmas.


----------



## Trevor (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome and all the best


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 25, 2007)

Julie798 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are new to camping, jsut wanted to say hello, we have just bought a eura mobile and we are looking forward to getting out and about, with a little help from our (NEW ) friends
> 
> Regards Julie & Haz


    welcome to the family of wild wild campers and a merry christmas


----------



## wigan pier (Jan 8, 2008)

*hi & wellcome*

wellcome to the best site in motorhome land hope u enjoy it as much as me.

   wigan andy......................


----------

